# Christmas Rec. Time



## Harlequin (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, so. Christmas is coming up. Like. Sooooon. THEREFORE it is your Harlegiven duty to recommend me things.

Here is my current list:

	 	 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Christmas List[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Books*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Extended Phenotype by Richard Dawkins[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution by Richard Dawkins[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Upgrade Me by Brian Clegg[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]After the Ice by Steven Mithen [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Enhancing Me by Pete Moore[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]How to Clone the Perfect Blonde by Sue Nelson & Richard Hollingham[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Nature via Nurture by Matt Ridley[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Talking Ape by Robbins Burling[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Why We Lie by David Livingstone Smith[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Meme Machine by Susan Blackmore[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Prey by Rachel Vincent[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Crown of Shadows by Celia Friedman[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Devil's Disciples by Susanna Gregory[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]A Vein of Deceit by Susanna Gregory[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Westminster Poisoner by Susanna Gregory[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]A Murder on London Bridge by Susanna Gregory [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]The Temeraire Series by Naomi Novik[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Blu-ray*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Stargate (original film, on blu-ray at Amazon)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (Amazon)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Battlestar Galactica the Complete Box Set (Amazon)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*DVD*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Stargate Atlantis season five DVD box set (Amazon)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Angel Complete Collection (Amazon)[/FONT]

Now. From that you can see the kinds of things I like (or want). NOW THEN.

WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND I BUY

books etc. go for it!


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 30, 2009)

BOOKS
Well, I've never read most of those..... Are they fantasy? If so, I recommend Eragon, Eldest, And Brisingr.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 30, 2009)

No, they're mostly non-fiction popular science books about biology. The fiction starts at "Prey". Um.

Thanks for the recommendations but Eragon's not for me, sorry.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 30, 2009)

> If so, I recommend Eragon, Eldest, And Brisingr.


Well, Harlequin, my recommendation is that you stay far away from Christopher Paolini, for you would be hard pressed to find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy worse fantasy writer.

Also Transformers 2, for that matter.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 30, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Well, Harlequin, my recommendation is that you stay far away from Christopher Paolini, for you would be hard pressed to find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy worse fantasy writer.
> 
> Also Transformers 2, for that matter.


Yeah, not going anywhere near Eragon. Um. Transformers 2 isn't very good, I agree, buuuuut it's pretty and I already have Transformers and and and I like to be complete. So.

Any book recommendations for me? You tend to like good books.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 30, 2009)

Anathem, by Neal Stephenson. One of the most enjoyable books I have read in years.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 30, 2009)

I took a look at the wiki article for Anathem and it seems p. interesting. I only read the first few lines to get a feel for it but it seems like something I'd enjoy.

ty <3


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 30, 2009)

for books, have you read haruki murakami? i've read underground and the wind-up bird chronicle and thoroughly enjoyed both. of course, underground is series of interviews and is only as good as the subject, but the best ones are so heartwarming.

i liked the perks of being a wallflower, too, but it's a bit kiddish, looking back now.

edit: well, these are coming from me having read none of the books you've listed and having seen none of those tv shows. :x i thought they were good books, though, and would love to know what others think.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 30, 2009)

Gene Wolfe's _The Book of the New Sun_ series is fucking brilliant if you haven't read it already.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 30, 2009)

> Um. Transformers 2 isn't very good, I agree, buuuuut Megan Fox is pretty


fix'd.

er my taste differs a bit from yours but perhaps you might like _A Canticle for Lebowitz_ by Walter M. Miller? it's all about the church vs. the state and and the rise and fall of intellectualism and the cyclic nature of history and stuff.

_Saturn's Children_ by Charles Stross is also very funny and has lots of hard sci-fi elements (it really emphasises how long space travel takes and how dangerous it is to humans) but it can be rather squicky in parts (like the many references to tentacle rape, sex between non-humanoid robots, etc.)



> BOOKS
> Well, I've never read most of those..... Are they fantasy? If so, I recommend Eragon, Eldest, And Brisingr.


*:(*


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 1, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> for books, have you read haruki murakami? i've read underground and the wind-up bird chronicle and thoroughly enjoyed both. of course, underground is series of interviews and is only as good as the subject, but the best ones are so heartwarming.
> 
> i liked the perks of being a wallflower, too, but it's a bit kiddish, looking back now.
> 
> edit: well, these are coming from me having read none of the books you've listed and having seen none of those tv shows. :x i thought they were good books, though, and would love to know what others think.


I took a look at the wiki articles and it doesn't really seem like my cup of tea, really. thanks, though! :D



ShiningGlass said:


> Gene Wolfe's _The Book of the New Sun_ series is fucking brilliant if you haven't read it already.


idk I mean, I don't really like "dying Earth" books.  (which is /hilarious/ since I sort of wrote one) but it makes the sub-list anyway.



goldenquagsire said:


> fix'd.
> 
> er my taste differs a bit from yours but perhaps you might like _A Canticle for Lebowitz_ by Walter M. Miller? it's all about the church vs. the state and and the rise and fall of intellectualism and the cyclic nature of history and stuff.
> 
> ...


Well. Both of those sound interesting. Due to the fact that the main list has already been sent for evaluation I shall have to relegate these two books to the top of the sub-list category one. But the second one seems quite cool.


----------

